# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > The Rumour Mill >  Shelly and Charlie Jnr Returning?

## tammyy2j

This is only speculation but surely Shelly will called as a witness either for the defence or prosceution in Tracey Barlow's murder trial.  Afterall everyone on the street knows what Charlie did to her. If she returns will she have little Charlie jnr with her?  I would really love if it was her testimony that sent down Tracey. And i like to see Peter and Shelly together again sailing off into the sunset together since Peter return isn't permanent.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

It would be good if Shelley and Charlie Jnr did return, but i'm not sure if Sally Lindsay has agreed to come back, plus we don't know if Tracy's trial will be shown on screen.   Spoiler:    Isn't Tracy leaving in the next few months?  

And if Tracy admitted she was guilty, would there be any need for a trial? I remember they did this with Chrissie Watts in Eastenders. There was never a trial for her killing Den, and it was presumed that as she admitted the crime and admitted she was guilty, a trial wasn't needed. Could this happen with Tracy? If so, Shelley may not need to return to be at Tracy's trial..

----------


## Bryan

> It would be good if Shelley and Charlie Jnr did return, but i'm not sure if Sally Lindsay has agreed to come back, plus we don't know if Tracy's trial will be shown on screen.   Spoiler:    Isn't Tracy leaving in the next few months?  
> 
> And if Tracy admitted she was guilty, would there be any need for a trial? I remember they did this with Chrissie Watts in Eastenders. There was never a trial for her killing Den, and it was presumed that as she admitted the crime and admitted she was guilty, a trial wasn't needed. Could this happen with Tracy? If so, Shelley may not need to return to be at Tracy's trial..


A trial would have to go ahead as she claims its self dence, the courts say it is murder, so a trial has to take place for a decison to be made.

----------


## Katy

yeah unless she confesses to murder there will be a trial, to decided if there was any provocation involved or if it was self defence. It would be interesting to see Shelley return but i doubt they would really need her. I think they have enough character witnesses. Charlies a bad man according to pretty much the whole street, one more wont help.

----------

